# chasse au python



## mitch malibu (1 Novembre 2005)

bonjour, je voudrais installer python sur mon OS 10.2 : est ce possible ?
ou dois je obligatoirement up grader vers l' OS tiger ---> ça coute cher:hein:

parcequ'en fait j'ai installer blender (un super logiciel de 3D) qui exploite les scriptes en python. mais pas moyen d'en profiter, comme je n'ai pas python. ou bien ?

merci de vos bons conseils !

mitch m


----------



## ntx (1 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,
et pourquoi tu ne pourrais pas le faire ?  Voir le lien disponible sur cette page.


----------



## mitch malibu (2 Novembre 2005)

effectivement, 
pourtant j'était allé sur ce site. mais j'avais rien trouvé.
bref. merci bien  !


----------

